

BareMetal: A 64-bit OS in 16kb - profquail
http://www.returninfinity.com/baremetal.html

======
jbellis
"BareMetal is ready... Current plans call for the ability to write data back
to the disk."

Curious definition of "ready." :)

~~~
gaius
Depends what you're doing. Netboot, receive compute tasks from the network,
complete them and send them back, you don't even need a disk :-)

~~~
chrisb
Good plan, but:

"Future versions will call for ... network support"

:)

------
ghshephard
My Favorite "Bare Bones" System - Starting with Logic Gates, then assembler,
then virtual machine, a language, compiler, and finally, operating system as a
very high level construct:

[http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=10218)

------
profquail
There's also MenuetOS (<http://www.menuetos.net/>) if you've never seen it
before. It's kind of like a Live CD, except it's written in assembly and fits
on a 1.44MB floppy (if you remember what those are!)

------
Locke1689
Shameless plug: if you're looking for something a little more full-featured
but maybe not quite as small, take a look at Kitten
<https://software.sandia.gov/trac/kitten>. It's still a minimal OS (LWK:
lightweight kernel), but it has thinks like.. disks and networking.

------
jws
Is it just me, or is a swath of source missing? The Pure64 secondary loader
which does a lot of interesting tasks to do with understanding the processor
appears to be binary only.

------
tom_pinckney
Another great education OS is xv6 from MIT

<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2009/xv6-book/index.html>

------
almost
That's really cool. I can't imagine ever having any use for it as software
personally but I it's small enough that I just read a large chunk of the code
in not too much time. Awesome :)

------
anigbrowl
Well done - I love projects like this and think it has great potential both as
a utility and a teaching tool: particularly impressed with the little 64-bit
ASM tutorial.

Great website too...but it's missing a donation button!

------
todd3834
I think I found your design inspiration for that website!
<http://www.discoapp.com/>

~~~
chasingsparks
Is that your site or was it just something you remembered? If it is your site,
I have to tell you the logo/icon is stellar.

------
ramidarigaz
This is one of those times where I wish I had a real laptop instead of a
netbook. This looks like a lot of fun (I've never taken the time to learn
assembly, and I've never written a driver or compiler).

Ahh well.

~~~
nzmsv
Try Bochs. It will be more than fast enough for something like this.

------
rman666
When trying to download the VM (link at bottom of BareMetal page), I get a
virus warning ("probably a variant of Win32/Genetik") from ESET Nod32 (my
antivirus software). Anyone else get this or have any problems?

~~~
Skriticos
I doubt that a 16k file with an OS in it manages to accommodate a virus too.

It's probably heuristics, AV software is very picky about stuff that does
booting a system or have very optimized code. You see this kind of alert in
the demo scene quite often too, because AV also don't like their packing
algorithms.

------
Aegean
The problem with these approaches are that they're inflexible. Most parts are
hardcoded closing the way for further development.

------
ThinkWriteMute
I'd love to see an educational micro-kernel OS, something like L4.

~~~
dchest
How about the infamous Minix? <http://www.minix3.org/>

------
d0m
out of subject.. but, do you know what is the theme used in screenshot?

